# Employment Letter Confirmation



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,

I have been given the following letter by my company for the application for my wife for her spouse visa.

Please could you confirm if it covers everything. The July to December period is the 6 month I will be supplying the payslips and bank statements for.

As I joined in July 2014 my P60 does not show my full salary so do you think HR should indicate this fact also in the letter below.


To The Entry Clearance Officer

Letter of Employment Verification for Mr. XXXXXX

I am writing to confirm that Mr. XXXXXX has been employed as XXXXXXXXXX on full time permanent basis at company XXXXXXXX since date of employment.

Mr. XXXXXX gross annual salary is £xxxxxxxx.
Mr. XXXXXX total gross salary has been £XXXXXX from 1st July 2015 to 30 December 2015.

Mr. XXXXXX was given a pay raise of % in month which is showing in his month payslip. The salary is paid directly to his bank account. 

In case any further information is required I may be contacted at the address and telephone number as below.

Sincerely,
name
designation
Company Name

Kind regards,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is what the letter of employment needs to include:

(b) A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person’s employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).

You don't need to include your P60 or refer to it since it won't cover any part of the period you are relying on to meet the financial requirement.


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Please could you read the letter and inform if the format is correct containing all the correct information as listed by nyclon.

To The Entry Clearance Officer

Letter of Employment Verification for <*Employee Full Name*>

I am writing to confirm that <*Employee Full Name*> is employed as <*Job designation*> on full time permanent basis at <*Company Name*> since <*start date of employment*>.

<*Employee Full Name*> gross annual salary for year 2015/16 is <*£Gross Annual Salary*>.
For the <*Period Relied Upon (months)*> , <*Employee Full Name*>’s gross salary has been <*£Gross Monthly Salary*> per month and the total salary for the above 6 months is <*£Gross total 6 Month Salary*> 

<*Employee Full Name*> received a pay raise of <*%*> in <*month*> which started showing in his <*month payslip*>. The salary is paid directly into his <*Bank Name*> account on <*Date Of Month*>.

Please note that as per company policy December salary is paid earlier than usual pay date.

Should you require any further information, please feel free to contact us.

Yours sincerely,
<*HR Representative Name*>
<*Designation*>
<*Company Name*>
< *Company address*>


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

*employment Confirmation for Spouse Visa*

Dear All,

Please could someone check the employment confirmation letter template below before I can pass it to my company for drafting.

Please amend if you think something is missing or not required.

Thank you in advance.

To The Entry Clearance Officer

Employment Verification for <*Employee Full Name*>

I am writing to confirm that <*Employee Full Name*> is employed as <*Job designation*> on full time permanent basis at <*Company Name*> since <*Joining date of employment*>.

<*Employee Full Name*> gross annual salary for year 2015/16 is <*£Gross Annual Salary*>.
For the <*Period Relied Upon (months)*> , <*Employee Full Name*>’s gross salary is <*£Gross Monthly Salary*> per month and the total salary for the above 6 months is <*£Gross total 6 Month Salary*> 

<*Employee Full Name*> received a pay raise of <*%*> in <*month*> which paid and showing in his <*month payslip*>. The salary is paid on mnthly basis directly into <*Employee Full Name*> <*Bank Name*> account on <*Date Of Month*>.

Please note that as per company policy December salary is paid earlier than usual pay date.

Should you require any further information, please feel free to contact us.

Yours sincerely,
<*HR Representative Name*>
<*Designation*>
<*Company Name*>
< *Company address*>


----------



## brettonnorth (Nov 20, 2015)

The letter is okay although it contain a bit too much of information.
Don't loose sleep over a p60 because it's not a compulsory requirement. An application can never be refused simply because a p60 was not included, otherwise my application would have been refused as well.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Normally, you only need to show the extract from Home Office guidance in FM1.7 and your employer creates a suitable letter. Many employers don't like to be told what to do.
Did your employer ask you to provide a template?


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

My employer is flexible and they are willing to help so if I want them to type this letter according to the above template they are happy to do so. 

Hope the template is okay as HR will draft the letter and will share it with me and once agreed they will keep it int he file and will issue it to me on first week of January when I need to post it to my spouse as it can not be older than 28 days, I have been told.

Thank you for your quick reply.


----------



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi there,

Tagging on here, as it was quite helpful: 

If the sponsor's job is a fixed-term contract but full-time hours how is best to word this? Should we say when the fixed term contract will end? It ends 30th June 2016 and we are applying 16 Jan 2016.

I just don't know how to word it because I am worried they will decline because it is not permanent.

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's fine.


----------



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi Joppa,

Thank you for your quick reply. That helps a lot. With that in mind, would you mind letting me know which of the below wordings you feel is best to use then? 

Option 1 (fixed-term contract not mentioned)

I, XXXX XXXXX, can confirm that XXXX XXXX XXXXX is currently employed with full-time hours by XXXXX in the role of XXXXX and has been since XXXXX. 

XXXX currently receives a gross salary of XXXX per annum and has done so since commencement of his contract on XXXXX

Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

______________

Option 2 (fixed term contract mentioned)

I, XXXX XXXXX, can confirm that XXXXX is currently employed on a full-time fix-termed contract by XXXXX in the role of XXXXX and has been since XXXX. 

XXXX currently receives a gross salary of XXXX per annum and has done so since commencement of his contract on XXXXX.

Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.


________

Or am I simply over-thinking and either works? I don't want full-time to seem misleading but it seems some people use that interchangeably with permanent (legally they are defined very differently). 

He is contracted to full time hours with benefits but it is not a permanent contract. I'd prefer not use fixed-term at all but think I am just being paranoid.

Thank you as always!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> (iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency)


FM1.7 guidance.
So fixed-term contract must be mentioned.


----------



## Mutsey87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you! 

And from your experience on this forum people are not normally denied due to being on a fixed-term contract?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, provided the sponsor/applicant is still in work when application is made.


----------

